# General Discussion > Opinions >  Turkish people, look like ?

## Benkimim

Please explain...

----------


## Dorianfinder

I voted mixed as the least inaccurate of the choices you have made available. Turkey is at a cross roads and most Turks are Sunni Muslims meaning that they are more likely to marry other Sunni Muslims. This excludes Jews, Asians and to a large extent Europeans as only the coastal regions have a distinct European-like phenotype. The Armenians and Kurds in Turkey make up a large part of the genetic heritage of modern Turks but they do not fall in either of the above categories. The most accurate answer is Anatolian! The question you should be asking is what constituents make up Anatolian admixture. :Smile:

----------


## Benkimim

Thank you dude, you're right I think I'm gonna make some changes !

----------


## mrikë

From personal observance, Anatolian mixture is heavily influenced by the Albanian element, with obvious Caucasian traits. The Serbs and the Turks had agreements from 1938 and continuing until 1954 to dispatch Albanians from their homeland and establish them in Anatolia (not to mention the earlier Ottoman policies on this matter).

----------


## Goga

Turkish people are actually eastern Greeks and they do look like Greeks that mixed with the Armenians and in smaller degree Caucasians (Circassians) and Kurds.

As far as I know Turkish people don't look Kurdish. I mean they don't have that 'Iranic look' in them.

And in general they absolutely don't look like Arabs either.

Is Erdogan not of a Circassian/Caucasian origin? He's from the Black Sea area, isn't he?

So they're partly European (Greeks) and partly Armenian (Anatolian) - Caucasian with some Turkic elements from Central Asia!

But they don't look like their eastern neighbours Kurds.

So that's why I voted "MIXED".

----------


## Aberdeen

> İsolated villiage in Anatolia have nordic looking not popular green eyes is popular central Anatolian people are tall, they have white skin....Ottoman have black slave they are also mixed egyptians....


So, is that picture under your name a picture of a tall, white skinned, Nordic looking Anatolian? Just wondering. 

Although in fact the colour of a person's complexion isn't always a good guide to that person's genetic makeup.

----------


## sonici

No generalization.. half of the Turkish people(about %30-40) have different ancestry: Turk(%50-60)-Arab-Kurd-Lezgi-Chechen-Georgian-Circassian-Gypsy-Kurd(Ancestoral: Iranian-Indian-Iraqi)-Greek-Armenian(Crypto)-Sephardic Jewish-Bosnian-Polish
Turkic people of Turkey: Oghuzes and Kipchaks(Kazakh-Kyrgyz-Tatar-Cuman etc.)

Tatar/Kipchak: http://image.cdn.haber7.com/haber/ha...80_h996279.jpg (Crimean Tatar)
Cuman/Kipchak: http://erkeksacmodelleri.gen.tr/wp-c...odelleri-1.jpg (probably he is Mameluke descent, he said he isn't from Balkans.. he has Cuman features, so he is.??)
/Oghuz: http://erkeksacmodelleri.gen.tr/wp-c...odelleri-1.jpg (He said, he descended from Akkoyunids)

----------


## LumiBardha

[QUOTE=sonici;438646]No generalization.. half of the Turkish people(about %30-40) have different ancestry: Turk(%50-60)-Arab-Kurd-Lezgi-Chechen-Georgian-Circassian-Gypsy-Kurd(Ancestoral: Iranian-Indian-Iraqi)-Greek-Armenian(Crypto)-Sephardic Jewish-Bosnian-Polish
Turkic people of Turkey: Oghuzes and Kipchaks(Kazakh-Kyrgyz-Tatar-Cuman etc.)


I think you are underestimating the Albanian influence in turkey as there are 3 million people there who declare Albanian ancestry and those are the ones who know it. 500 years under influence to go along with 28 viziers and the influential Koprulu family amongst others.

----------


## sonici

[QUOTE=LumiBardha;447520]


> No generalization.. half of the Turkish people(about %30-40) have different ancestry: Turk(%50-60)-Arab-Kurd-Lezgi-Chechen-Georgian-Circassian-Gypsy-Kurd(Ancestoral: Iranian-Indian-Iraqi)-Greek-Armenian(Crypto)-Sephardic Jewish-Bosnian-Polish
> Turkic people of Turkey: Oghuzes and Kipchaks(Kazakh-Kyrgyz-Tatar-Cuman etc.)
> 
> 
> I think you are underestimating the Albanian influence in turkey as there are 3 million people there who declare Albanian ancestry and those are the ones who know it. 500 years under influence to go along with 28 viziers and the influential Koprulu family amongst others.


But you must know that the Ottoman commanders who were born in Albania doesn't mean they're Albanians.. there were Ottoman commanders of Anatolian nomadic origin whose grandsons were born in Albania(war region)
Albanian population in Turkey reportedly about**: 300.000..(KONDA) perhaps today, 500.000. They've come to Anatolia during Muhacir(Muslim Balkan) migrations, we welcome and respect them.  :Good Job:

----------


## Angela

I voted mixed. There are Turks who look very European to me: often they have ancestry from the Balkans, but even the Turks from the coastal Aegean areas can look indistinguishable from southern Europeans to me. 

Others look quite different, and definitely West Asian. Some, the ones whom I'm assuming come from southern Turkey and might have some ancestry from Syria look a bit Levantine.

----------


## IronSide

Like Caucasians and Iranians in their majority. but some are closer to Southern Europeans.

----------


## Constantine

Mixed. I haven't met lots of Turks, but even with a low sample size the diversity in phenotype was very notable.

----------


## Frosty_Chateux

They are extremely mixed from what I've seen. Overall I would say half of them look Southern European and half look MENA/Caucasus, but they don't 100% fit in either category. Light hair and eyes exist in a minority near the Thrace region. 

Personally I like the "Mediterranean" label, and it fits accurately for most Turks.

----------


## Nicu

Typical Turk:

----------


## Angela

From what I've seen there's no such thing as a "typical" Turk; too much diversity for that.

----------


## Frosty_Chateux

Turks look like Greeks with a bit of Chinky thrown in. "Off-white" is what I would call them. 

The super dark Turks are usually Kurdish/Arab transplants. They have distinct facial features. Guys like Numan Acar and Hamit Altintop are very obviously not ethnically Turkish.

----------


## Angela

One more use of racially pejorative terms and you'll be out of here permanently. Am I clear?

----------


## lockdownboredom

Turk and an Italian on-screen couple. Can you guess which one is the Turk?

i.ibb.co/j6VZ5Hy/image.png

----------


## Angela

He's Italian, She's Turkish.

----------


## lockdownboredom

> He's Italian, She's Turkish.


Too good. Time for an extremely tough one. Turkish or Greek couple?

the-sun.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/6/2021/08/NINTCHDBPICT000672170248.jpg

----------


## Angela

Didn't require a lot; she could never pass as Italian, for one thing, and for another, a beard does not a Near Easterner make. 

They both look like Near Easterners. She could be anything from Turkish to Lebanese. He's probably Turkish. 

Terrible nose job, by the way; when you narrow the nose like that the drooping tip looks ridiculous. Her natural nose was probably fine. Women Near Easterners are obsessed with getting nose jobs.

----------


## bigsnake49

She could pass for Armenian. Or Lebanese Armenian like the singer Sarina Cross:

Sarina_Cross_Bingyol.jpg

----------


## Angela

Apparently of Armenian descent. Really beautiful woman.

----------


## bigsnake49

Does Fide Koksal, a Turkish singer from Izmir that now lives in Athens look Turkish?




Here is a better video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRLmdU98fXc

I am in love  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## Regio X

Recently watched a movie with Belçim Bilgin and Engin Altan Düzyatan. Turkey is indeed very "diverse".

----------


## Angela

> Does Fide Koksal, a Turkish singer from Izmir that now lives in Athens look Turkish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRLmdU98fXc
> 
> I am in love .


I quite understand. Not only is she very pretty, and a good singer, but she's extremely warm and charming.

As for whether she looks Turkish or not, as with Greeks, I'm not an expert. I've only known a few Turkish families through my daughter's school, and I do watch a lot of Turkish films, and even, occasionally, a few episodes of their telenovelas, and she certainly looks like a lot of Turkish actresses in those venues. The variety in terms of phenotype is extreme, however, as I mentioned above, at least in so far as the actors in these films are a cross-section of the people at least in places like Istanbul.

For example, could these two pass as Greek? Let's just ignore the fact that I'm a mushy, touchy-feely romantic who loves this kind of stuff. :)




Just click on Watch on You-Tube.

----------


## bigsnake49

> I quite understand. Not only is she very pretty, and a good singer, but she's extremely warm and charming.
> 
> As for whether she looks Turkish or not, as with Greeks, I'm not an expert. I've only known a few Turkish families through my daughter's school, and I do watch a lot of Turkish films, and even, occasionally, a few episodes of their telenovelas, and she certainly looks like a lot of Turkish actresses in those venues. The variety in terms of phenotype is extreme, however, as I mentioned above, at least in so far as the actors in these films are a cross-section of the people at least in places like Istanbul.
> 
> For example, could these two pass as Greek? Let's just ignore the fact that I'm a mushy, touchy-feely romantic who loves this kind of stuff. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on Watch on You-Tube.


They could definitely pass as Greeks particularly Pontic and Cappadoccian Greeks. I have been to Instabul a few times and among the 20M people in the metro area you can find a lot of diversity in both genotypes and phenotypes.

----------


## Angela

Engin Akyurek is from Ankara. However, the female actress is of immigrant stock. 

"Büyüküstün's parents are from Erzurum.[3] Her grandparents are Turkish immigrants. The maternal side of her family are Turkish immigrants from Crimea. Her paternal side are Turkish immigrants from Crete, Greece."

----------


## Mordred

Turks look Turkish. The general look is short, dark hair, brown eyes. Straight black hair, broader face type, thick bones, much body hair. Shorter legs than the upper body. Olive skin. As usual they overlap sometimes phenotype of their neighbours. Bulgarian and North Macedonian are the closest phenotype similarities. Add some few Greeks and Albanians to the mix, with emphasis on few. Population is 87 million and it's not really important if 1000 look Scandinavian, 1000 look Western European, 1000 Central/Central East/ Baltic, 1000 Latin. They look distinctive Turkish. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Well, clearly, their neighbors, people with more experience of the inhabitants of Turkey, disagree with you. Perhaps not a surprise given that you're the guy who thinks all Southern Europeans look alike, so there's that. Let's just say it hardly inspires confidence in your perception of differences in phenotype. :)

Has it never occurred to you that perhaps you just don't have a very good "eye" for visual differences and should therefore refrain from commenting?

When I'm bad at something I generally refrain from doing it so that I don't make myself look ridiculous.

----------


## Mordred

LoL. The post you're referring to was 90% cynical. How tiresome isn't it to listen to quarrel about if Greeks are 1% lighter than Albanians and vice versa? I was hoping people could see the simplicity in that post. That sort of discussion leads nowhere and will never win an antagonist over to the other side even if beaten with a stick. 

There will be as many opinions as there are human beings in the world. Let's not be afraid of opinions unless they will lead to pain, agony, or, god forbid, wars. 





Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> LoL. The post you're referring to was 90% cynical. *How tiresome isn't it to listen to quarrel about if Greeks are 1% lighter than Albanians and vice versa?* I was hoping people could see the simplicity in that post. That sort of discussion leads nowhere and will never win an antagonist over to the other side even if beaten with a stick. 
> 
> There will be as many opinions as there are human beings in the world. Let's not be afraid of opinions unless they will lead to pain, agony, or, god forbid, wars. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


I guess you frequent sites I don't frequent. We haven't had to listen to such inane, nonsense discussions in years. 

Maybe I make it too uncomfortable for them. :)

----------


## bigsnake49

Angela, you have a very sharp eye for phenotypes. Much better than mine.

----------


## Angela

Thank-you very much. I'm not sure it's true, but I appreciate the complement nonetheless. :) 

My batting average is much worse for certain groups, however. I'm hopeless with East Asians. As with anything you need to see a lot of examples of something before patterns begin to emerge.

----------

